# SoCal Dining...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Headed down to Dana Point to celebrate my Birthday...already made one reservation at StoneHill Tavern...any other recommendations for places to eat at in the immediate vicinity??? (Preferably with a nice wine list)...


----------

